
How Microsoft emerged from the darkness to embrace the cloud - andytolt
http://www.seattletimes.com/business/technology/how-microsoft-emerged-from-darkness-to-embrace-the-cloud/
======
ohstopitu
Azure is actually a pretty good product.

Recently I was working on a side project and decided to use Azure for a change
and I loved it's offerings.

That said, a few criticisms:

it's pretty buggy and it shows.

Furthermore, it's documentation at times is contradictory. (and it's sdks are
all over the place - especially for nodeJS)

And all in all, it does not look like a mature product (many a times, I was
working on fixing / catching issues with Azure rather than my project itself -
something I'd not expect to have to do)

All that said, it's still a great product and in time, I hope they fix their
stuff and work towards stability.

~~~
boobsbr
> it's pretty buggy and it shows.

and the dashboard is sloooooow.

~~~
ohstopitu
There's a funny story about the dashboard when I worked at MS.

My team complained about the dashboard having issues and we were told that a
new one was in works and to hold on tight. A year later, we see the new
dashboard - everything go 2x complicated, 3x buggy and 2x slower.

¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
alexose
I find it pretty amazing how a huge, publicly traded company that was in the
beginnings of a cultural death spiral (circa 2010) managed to pull itself
together. I can't think of many examples of leadership abandoning the
philosophy that led them to dominate the market (embrace, extend, and
extinguish) in favor of something else (innovation, community engagement,
participating in open-source movements).

The anthropology behind it could be valuable to many other companies, I think.

~~~
troymc
Indeed, they somehow managed to resolve the Innovator's Dilemma. As such, they
really are worth studying. No doubt there are MBA programs with Microsoft case
studies.

~~~
robodale
...and I get the feeling that they have just turned the corner and are now
pickup up speed in the innovate-release-feedback loop.

------
vpeters25
I think Microsoft is marketing Azure hard and companies are buying.

I landed a gig related to Azure training and it's keeping me almost full-time
busy right now. Considering this is the holidays there is a good chance we
will be even busier next year.

------
pogba101
Could somebody give some insight about switching from AWS to Azure? I have
been contemplating it over the past couple of months but have not yet pulled
the trigger

~~~
harigov
Why would you want to switch? Just curious.

------
spnvn
I used Azure for one of my side projects. It was coded using golang and run on
Ubuntu. It was pretty stable.

